# Optimum pharma questions



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

Hey bros met a guy at a local gym and said he uses optimum pharma he said its not the best but its not the worst and it is the real deal anyone have any experiences with optimum pharma or any feedback please it will be much appreciated


----------



## Infantry87 (May 2, 2014)

Dude back in the day yes it was good, but now its way over priced and honestly another person on a shit board sucks OP dick and personally I'd stay away. Ive bought shit off the net back in the day but with the way technology is today, its easier to find you. Just food for thought


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

Thanks infantry I know back in the day u could order really legit gear on the net but nowadays how do u find a source it's crazy I can find hardcore class 2 narcotics ten times easier than a reliable source with good stuff how do u find that legit source during these times


----------



## event462 (May 2, 2014)

Just make friends Jay. These guys here are amazing but you gotta pay your dues.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

Basically will rather pay a little more and know its legit  than have to wait around a year or more to find a good source I live in south Florida maybe someone can point me in the right direction to find a legit source or even some tips on what I can do to speed up the process on finding a good source any tips or hints will really help


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

This is my first time using a forum I have been trying to make friends but its not really working out any tips on how to make friends it may sound like a stupid question but I am so new at using forums it's pathetic I know u guys know what your talking about and have a lot more knowledge than me just need some help on where to start and what to do thanks


----------



## event462 (May 2, 2014)

Honestly I've been a member for a few months so the guys are just now starting to open up and I'm STILL not comfortable asking. All I can say is read the stickies over and over. Trust me, you don't want to get a PM from POB letting you know that you're being a dumbass and to cool it!


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 2, 2014)

Got you thanks event I will try and just keep trying to get comfortable myself thanks


----------



## Jada (May 2, 2014)

The name sounds familiar... on the "other board" people were pumping them up , and then the complaints starting to rise. I havnt been there in monthssss and i recieved a pm from there rep trying to sell me there product.


----------



## Infantry87 (May 2, 2014)

Jada said:


> The name sounds familiar... on the "other board" people were pumping them up , and then the complaints starting to rise. I havnt been there in monthssss and i recieved a pm from there rep trying to sell me there product.



Does pikki ring a bell jadakiss? He's on there dick hard over there and so is that tiny calves dude over here


----------



## Jada (May 3, 2014)

Infantry87 said:


> Does pikki ring a bell jadakiss? He's on there dick hard over there and so is that tiny calves dude over here



Those fks sold their soul... fkin dks. I wish them  TO EAT  DK MEAT TACO AND CHOKE ON THAT BITCH


----------



## Tilltheend (May 3, 2014)

OP isn't bad products, its INTL to my knowledge and a bit pricey, but still from what I have used and read legit. Better places to go, better domestics to order from with less risk. Just my 0.2 cents.


----------



## biggerben692000 (May 3, 2014)

Some T-bol and Proviron from OPL fell in my lap not long ago. I'd been wanting to make proviron my daily vitamin for a long while. 
To the OP,  making friends isn't working out for you? You joined April 25 so 8 or 9 days ago? How is it not working out? Are members not falling over themselves to take you to lunch? 
You and I know what you mean when you whine, don't we? You haven't been hooked up with what you want. You're not looking for friends, are you? To you "Friend" = gear hook up. To be clear, I'm not your friend, in any sense of the word.


----------



## palmerz (May 4, 2014)

biggerben692000 said:


> Some T-bol and Proviron from OPL fell in my lap not long ago. I'd been wanting to make proviron my daily vitamin for a long while.
> To the OP,  making friends isn't working out for you? You joined April 25 so 8 or 9 days ago? How is it not working out? Are members not falling over themselves to take you to lunch?
> You and I know what you mean when you whine, don't we? You haven't been hooked up with what you want. You're not looking for friends, are you? To you "Friend" = gear hook up. To be clear, I'm not your friend, in any sense of the word.




dude ur back is jacked!!!


----------



## Crim Crim (May 4, 2014)

Jayjay82 said:


> Hey bros met a guy at a local gym and said he uses optimum pharma he said its not the best but its not the worst and it is the real deal anyone have any experiences with optimum pharma or any feedback please it will be much appreciated



I was forced to use OP Test E and Tren E on my current cycle due to not being able to pinn down my last supplier.

The test E gave me some pretty unusual pip at first, but gradually lessened, and then disappeared altogether when I started adding in .5 mL of NPPN to each injection.  I am combining it (250/week) with my TRT (150/week), and the two put my Test at over 1500 according to my doctors test.

The Tren E is somewhat suspicious in that I'm seeing some noticeable body recomp but not an overwhelming increase in strength.  With 7 weeks completed, I had hoped to see more muscle growth, but that is probably just natural high expectations.  The thing is, I've added in ambien and sleep like a baby for 6-8 hours every night, so I can't use night sweats and loss,of sleep for verification of its legitimacy.  No Tren cough, either.  

If I had to give an opinion based on 7 weeks, I'd have to say its real Tren, but probably under dosed.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 7, 2014)

Yes I am brand new to the forum but I am not just looking for friends for a source connect either I am looking for friends that can give me advice and guide me in the right direction to fit in and be a real member not someone just looking for sources


----------



## Reisem (May 20, 2014)

OP prawly as good as the rest of online gear just overpriced.


----------



## Jayjay82 (May 22, 2014)

Thanks reisem


----------



## Tiny Calves (Mar 19, 2015)

Infantry87 said:


> Does pikki ring a bell jadakiss? He's on there dick hard over there and so is that tiny calves dude over here



Sorry to revive a dead thread, but honestly?  Only post I made about here was my sensitive bloodwork + stating that the deca was cut (or entirely) test.  

Far from shill behavior


----------

